# Circle City Monthly Ride, Orange CA. April 11th, 2021



## tripple3 (Mar 27, 2021)

Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA APRIL 11th, 2021
Not a "Gathering", just going for a ride.
Wear a mask please, and keep safe distance from others.
What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop... Patios are still OPEN in Orange!:eek:
When: Sunday April 11th, Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp. Every 2nd Sunday, every month.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.


----------



## Goatroper (Mar 27, 2021)

Cool ride


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 6, 2021)

Goatroper said:


> Cool ride



Bump up "Cool Ride" this Sunday!


----------



## ian (Apr 6, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Bump up "Cool Ride" this Sunday!
> View attachment 1386629



Man! I wish I could make this one just once......


----------



## srfndoc (Apr 7, 2021)

Hopefully Marty can give us another great rundown on the flora and fauna.  So many amazing homes/yards around that area to explore.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 11, 2021)

Super-Fun ride, extraordinary bikes and people, and a great lunch!
25 bikes/riders; thanks for making the trip!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 11, 2021)

Oh yeah! This lil dude KNOWS he's the coolest kid on the block on that sweet loop frame Colson





Look at that smirk on his face!


----------



## srfndoc (Apr 11, 2021)

No doubt. He had great taste in bikes. Another great monthly ride.


----------



## mrg (Apr 11, 2021)

Didn't take many pics but had a couple of Spitfires out for today's OC ride, good turnout for a great ride!


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Rat Rod (Apr 11, 2021)

Fabulous bikes excellent ride good old times. you guys are the best thanks everybody.


----------



## Shellygasser (Apr 11, 2021)

Great ride making this Sunday a real funday


----------

